# 7.1 speaker system - Last minute advice before pulling the trigger



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,

I've narrowed down my home theater speakers to a Definitive system, with the following speakers. The room is about 14' x 18' and we are going for 7.1 with the two rear ones in-ceiling. We plan on placing the sub in the back of the room, the two front & center in the front wall around the screen, and the two side speakers in-wall as well. What do you guys think of this setup? I'd like to get some last minute advice from some who've been there, done that before I drop the $2-$3k we have budgeted for this. Let me know if you think there are better options for that amount of money. Thanks in advance for your help!!!

1 - SuperCube Reference, or:
1 - SuperCube 1
1 - UIW75 (center in-wall)
2 Pair - UIW65 (4 Total) (front and side surround in-wall)
1 Pair - UIW64 (2 Total) (read surround in-ceiling)

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I love def tech speakers my 3 systems have all def tech. However, I am not a fan of their subs. I had a reference and got rid of it. I built my own and they kick. Please look into other sub options.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
1hagop brings up an excellent point from personal experience about the Subwoofer. Personally, I would look at SVS, Hsu Research, eD, and Epik. All sell Internet Direct and all make fantastic subwoofers for the money,

Def Tech makes quality Speakers and what matters is that you like them. There are an dizzying array of Speaker Companies out there and if you have found a Brand that moves you, that is great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks good to me, Matt. I think if it were me, I would look at the UIW BP/A for the side surrounds, especially if you are putting the rear surrounds in the ceiling. They aren't a huge step up in cost, and they might be able to fill in the rear sound stage by bouncing off a rear wall.

Do you prefer the rears in the ceiling, or is it a matter of practicality that has led you to place them there?


----------



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, very similar to what I'm ready to put in my own HT. Good luck!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would also look into different sub options. I had a deftech sub with my setup and ended up selling it and getting and Outlaw and building my own for a 7 channel setup with two subs.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Owen, the rear in-ceiling speakers are out of necessity. The entrance to the room is from the back, so about half of the back wall is an open walkway.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if these speakers I listed can be installed easily? I noticed that the UIW75 speaker has an optional bracket that looks like it should be installed prior to drywall. I plan on using this one as my center speaker, below the screen. What kind of nightmare am I looking forward to? 

Here's the bracket:
http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Te...GF0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296079682&sr=8-1


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, makes sense why you would need to go in-ceiling now. I'd look for a model that has pivoting tweeters so you can direct the sound towards the listening position a little bit.

Sorry, I can't help you with the next question... most in-wall companies try to make it easy on you, but you never know. That bracket looks like a great option if you're in the framing stage still, but I have a feeling you'll need to use the clips that most have to secure the speaker to your drywall.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks. I just wanted to make sure there was a way to do it without the rough-in bracket.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Where do you recommend getting the sub? I've seen the eBay sellers with the serial numbers scratched off, but they come with some 5-yr 3rd-party warranty. I don't have a problem with that, unless it's unreliable and shady. What are some good sources for subs? Thanks again!


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> 1hagop brings up an excellent point from personal experience about the Subwoofer. Personally, I would look at SVS, Hsu Research, eD, and Epik. All sell Internet Direct and all make fantastic subwoofers for the money,
> 
> Def Tech makes quality Speakers and what matters is that you like them. There are an dizzying array of Speaker Companies out there and if you have found a Brand that moves you, that is great.
> ...


What websites do you recommend looking for those subs?


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are a couple..

SVS Sound
In US - http://www.svsound.com/ or in Canada - http://www.sonicboomaudio.com/


HSU 
http://www.hsuresearch.com/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

IrishStout said:


> Here are a couple..
> 
> SVS Sound
> In US - http://www.svsound.com/ or in Canada - http://www.sonicboomaudio.com/
> ...


Hello,
Stout nailed it. Are you located in Canada?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Stout nailed it. Are you located in Canada?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Awesome, thanks. No, I'm in the US.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

One change to the plan, instead of the UIW-75 for the center speaker, I'm thinking of getting the or 6.5LCR instead. What do you think?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mlacek said:


> One change to the plan, instead of the UIW-75 for the center speaker, I'm thinking of getting the or 6.5LCR instead. What do you think?



Hello,
I am guessing from nomenclature that the UIW is an In Wall Design. In which case, if the 6.5 LCR is not In Wall, I think it would provide a better experience on perhaps the most important Speaker in Home Theater.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am guessing from nomenclature that the UIW is an In Wall Design. In which case, if the 6.5 LCR is not In Wall, I think it would provide a better experience on perhaps the most important Speaker in Home Theater.
> Cheers,
> JJ


No, it is the newer model in-wall by Definitive.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Forgive my lack of knowledge about Def Tech. It is just one of those Companies I have had very little exposure to. If it has to be In Wall, I would choose the largest possible Center Channel so whichever is bigger would be the one I would go with.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

